# Holy Baby Bump [IMG heavy]



## savanna.lee

Where in the heck is this coming from? I will update this thread frequently with a picture. Please excuse my dumb face in the first picture, it's the best I could find of a side view.

https://i34.tinypic.com/2vb1q46.jpg https://i35.tinypic.com/r24uol.jpg https://i37.tinypic.com/ws43n4.jpg https://i35.tinypic.com/2upfjoo.jpg https://i38.tinypic.com/330qu4j.jpg https://i36.tinypic.com/245wxvs.jpg https://i53.tinypic.com/29fdmqh.jpg https://i54.tinypic.com/fu9pw2.jpg https://i54.tinypic.com/34xkzg7.jpg https://i54.tinypic.com/2qin2hi.jpg https://i54.tinypic.com/j63c68.jpg https://i52.tinypic.com/w20mqp.jpg https://i53.tinypic.com/afj3oi.jpg


----------



## Youngling

Ur bump is coming along nicely. Very neat
xx


----------



## savanna.lee

aww thank you i feel huge!


----------



## FayDanielle

aww you have a lovely little bump :)
I was bigger than you at 16 weeks, but you probably feel big because you were so petite before hand :)
xx


----------



## Youngling

savanna.lee said:


> aww thank you i feel huge!

U dont look huge at all. Make the most of it, wait until ur full term. Then u will feel huge :baby:
xx


----------



## nadinek

15 weeks wow you've got a massive bump for then!! cool! lol, enjoy being small while you can!! awesome.


----------



## lovemy bump

lol im 25 weeks and flatter than b4 :( :cry:

i want a bump


----------



## Jasiellover

so cute!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Aww! Cute bump! :) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rainbows_x

Lovely bump hun!


----------



## Lauraxamy

You have an adorable bump hun!


----------



## Desi's_lost

aw your bump is so cute =]


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i wish my bump was as nice as your hun xx


----------



## savanna.lee

Aw thank you everyone :) I guess I just feel huge because I can no longer where my 0 jeans :(


----------



## x__amour

Super cute bump! I feel where you're coming from though! I was a size 0 jeans too and I remember trying to put them on one day and couldn't fit them. I cried a little bit. Tehe. :blush:


----------



## savanna.lee

x__amour said:


> Super cute bump! I feel where you're coming from though! I was a size 0 jeans too and I remember trying to put them on one day and couldn't fit them. I cried a little bit. Tehe. :blush:

I just invested in a belly band and I will be able to wear my jeans for a long time still :D


----------



## x__amour

savanna.lee said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Super cute bump! I feel where you're coming from though! I was a size 0 jeans too and I remember trying to put them on one day and couldn't fit them. I cried a little bit. Tehe. :blush:
> 
> I just invested in a belly band and I will be able to wear my jeans for a long time still :DClick to expand...

I would've done that too, but I couldn't get my jeans over my thighs! :haha: So I had to go out and buy an expensive pair of maternity jeans, ugh! :nope:

Hey, random but I just noticed you live in California! I am moving to the northern part of California June 2011, how is it? :)


----------



## savanna.lee

x__amour said:


> I would've done that too, but I couldn't get my jeans over my thighs! :haha: So I had to go out and buy an expensive pair of maternity jeans, ugh! :nope:
> 
> Hey, random but I just noticed you live in California! I am moving to the northern part of California June 2011, how is it? :)
> [/FONT]

How far north? Were I am it's 118 in the summer and like 30 in the winter. I will be leaving soon though to join my husband in Florida.

I'm only gaining in my boobs and belly, thank God.


----------



## x__amour

savanna.lee said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I would've done that too, but I couldn't get my jeans over my thighs! :haha: So I had to go out and buy an expensive pair of maternity jeans, ugh! :nope:
> 
> Hey, random but I just noticed you live in California! I am moving to the northern part of California June 2011, how is it? :)Click to expand...




savanna.lee said:


> How far north? Were I am it's 118 in the summer and like 30 in the winter. I will be leaving soon though to join my husband in Florida.
> 
> I'm only gaining in my boobs and belly, thank God.

Haha, just wait! It'll get worse! :(
Around the San Francisco area?

[/FONT]


----------



## savanna.lee

x__amour said:


> Haha, just wait! It'll get worse! :(
> Around the San Francisco area?

It's not bad there. It's bay area so it's foggy and what not. Nice weather.


----------



## x__amour

savanna.lee said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Haha, just wait! It'll get worse! :(
> Around the San Francisco area?
> 
> It's not bad there. It's bay area so it's foggy and what not. Nice weather.Click to expand...

Sweet, thanks! :)

How has your pregnancy been? Did you get any morning sickness?


----------



## savanna.lee

x__amour said:


> Sweet, thanks! :)
> 
> How has your pregnancy been? Did you get any morning sickness?

None at all. It's been great doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant :D Yours?


----------



## x__amour

savanna.lee said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Sweet, thanks! :)
> 
> How has your pregnancy been? Did you get any morning sickness?
> 
> None at all. It's been great doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant :D Yours?Click to expand...

I had the *worst* morning sickness, um, ever. But that's all done now. My pregnancy has been good! Baby has been perfect and healthy the entire time and I'm having a girl who I'm naming Tori. I'm really starting to get sick of being pregnant though and I still have 10 more weeks! :cry: Definitely feeling pregnant though, peeing all the time, hard to get up from sitting or lying down and now my sister says I'm starting to waddle! :haha:


----------



## Srrme

It's so cute! It's bigger than mine. :cry:


----------



## savanna.lee

x__amour said:


> savanna.lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Sweet, thanks! :)
> 
> How has your pregnancy been? Did you get any morning sickness?
> 
> None at all. It's been great doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant :D Yours?Click to expand...
> 
> I had the *worst* morning sickness, um, ever. But that's all done now. My pregnancy has been good! Baby has been perfect and healthy the entire time and I'm having a girl who I'm naming Tori. I'm really starting to get sick of being pregnant though and I still have 10 more weeks! :cry: Definitely feeling pregnant though, peeing all the time, hard to get up from sitting or lying down and now my sister says I'm starting to waddle! :haha:Click to expand...

Aw that's a cute name :D I pee a lot but thats about it oh and I'm congested all the damn time!



Srrme said:


> It's so cute! It's bigger than mine. :cry:

Aw don't be sad!


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwwwwww u started showing early! very lovely!


----------



## libbymarks198

thats a cute bump! i hope i show nice and early :) i have a massive bloat bump atm


----------



## savanna.lee

update :D


----------



## mumj18

I'm so jealous! I'm almost 12 weeks and have no sign of a bump! What are you having do you know? I can't wait to have a bump :) xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Can I guess :pink: for you 
Don't know why though just picture a little girly in your bump
gorgeous bump btw xxx


----------



## xtinydancerx

Cute bump!


----------



## savanna.lee

mumj18 said:


> I'm so jealous! I'm almost 12 weeks and have no sign of a bump! What are you having do you know? I can't wait to have a bump :) xx

I won't know until October 19th. Maybe next tuesday but probably not.



mayb_baby said:


> Can I guess :pink: for you
> Don't know why though just picture a little girly in your bump
> gorgeous bump btw xxx

I think it's a girl too. I used the chinese gender chart on my mom for all three kids and it was right and it said I'm having a girl using both my normal age and all the chinese info so I'm pretty sure it's a girl.



xtinydancerx said:


> Cute bump!

Thanks :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

lovely bump hon ;)
enjoy it while you can still walk! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## savanna.lee

Oh I have a waddle going on...not sure why though


----------



## EmandBub

you seem tiny framed, even before you were pregnant
so probably, you're not used to the extra weight ;)
xx


----------



## savanna.lee

I weighed less than 100lbs before I got pregnant. I'm really small and only 103ish now but still i feel like a whale.


----------



## EmandBub

probably the reason you may have a slight 'waddle' ;)
your bump is probably outwards :hugs:
but it's totally cute!
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I was told I had a waddle lol not that Iv noticed it myself (cowboy walk OH said :haha:) 
Awwh the chineese chart was wrong for me :(
your 16week pic is sooo sweet, not too long now until you find out 
xxx


----------



## savanna.lee

mayb_baby said:


> I was told I had a waddle lol not that Iv noticed it myself (cowboy walk OH said :haha:)
> Awwh the chineese chart was wrong for me :(
> your 16week pic is sooo sweet, not too long now until you find out
> xxx

I have about 4 weeks left and it feels like forever.


----------



## MrsEngland

Cute bump....i reckon your having a girl looks like a girlie bump to me.


----------



## savanna.lee

MrsEngland said:


> Cute bump....i reckon your having a girl looks like a girlie bump to me.

I think I'm having a girl too.


----------



## Mellie1988

Impressive bump for 16 weeks! :flower: I think a boy bump! 

x


----------



## Tanara

_I think boy to, your bump looks simulator to mine when i was pregnant with my son._


----------



## Harleyy

Cuttteeee.


----------



## savanna.lee

Thanks :D


----------



## EmandBub

I vote.. boy bump :)
x


----------



## Srrme

Is it getting bigger? :D I still don't have a bump yet, but my little man wriggles around so much it's insane. :haha:


----------



## savanna.lee

It gets bigger everyday.


----------



## savanna.lee

update


----------



## savanna.lee

updated :D


----------



## mayb_baby

deffo getting bigger I still say :pink: bump xoxo


----------



## 18singlemom2b

you are so so gorgeous :)


----------



## savanna.lee

mayb_baby said:


> deffo getting bigger I still say :pink: bump xoxo

I am hoping for a girl I find out Wednesday!



18singlemom2b said:


> you are so so gorgeous :)

Aww thank you :D


----------



## bbyno1

aww i think you look greatt:Dx


----------



## savanna.lee

Aww thank you.


----------



## EmandBub

loving the new pictures hon
beautiful :)
xx


----------



## Green373

loving this thread, your bump is so dang cute :)


----------



## Katy09

I love your hair!.. iT GROWS FAST! I'm jealous


----------



## _ck

awhh your bump is definately coming along nicely! :smile:
i wish i had a bump, can't wait for mine to come


cK - xxx`


----------



## savanna.lee

updated!


----------



## Burchy314

Wow your bump is really coming along! I didn't a bump like that until I was like 28 weeks, but it still isn't all that. Your bump looks great!


----------



## savanna.lee

aww thank you :)


----------

